# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Large file copy column range problems

## eolbrich

So I have collected a lot of log data from some tools I have and it puts all the info in 2 columns with about 30,000 to 40,000 rows.  
The data ranges are in 350 contiguous cells and then the next set up data starts - there are 4 sets of data and then the next measurement starts.
What I'd like to do is take the first 350 cells and copy them over to a new worksheet column, then the next 350 cells and paste them in the next column and do that for 4 columns
After this I'd like to rinse and repeat with cell 1401 (4 x 350) and do the next 4 columns and then repeat this cycle until the end of the data.

I'm not a VBA user by any extent, formulas would be nice or walk me thorugh a pivot table....

Example Data

PCI    20
PCI    20
\/       \/   (350 rows later)
EAF    5230
EAF    5590
\/       \/   (350 rows later)
SNR    -11
SNR    3.95
\/       \/   (350 rows later)
RF    29
RF    38

This continues on for +30,000 rows - lots of data to parse manually....

----------


## arlu1201

Hello eolbrich, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Spuddinator

I've had data stream dumps that needed similar parsing based on numbers of rows just like this.  I've just done it manually, I'm eager to see what solution you find!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi eolbrich
Welcome to Excel Forum  :Smilie: 
Do you realise that this Sub Forum where you have posted is just the Sub Forum to say hello ?

You must *start a new Thread in one of the main Sub Forums* here, if you need help:

 Excel General :   http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/ 
or here:
Formulas and Functions:      http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/ 
or if you would consider a macro solution then here:
VBA Programming:         http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/ 

If you are not sure of exactly the type of solution you require, then probably  the first Sub Forum will do:      http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/

_............................................

Alan

_..............................................

P.s. Unless someone is very familiar with having done something exactly as you are doing, then I think you may need to give a bit more detail. Some test data is helpful
  Remember to reduce the amount of test data to the *minimum required* to demonstrate typical scenarios. *Desensitize* the data if necessary. 
  If appropriate, show us clearly what you* have*  ( The *BEFORE* ) and the *results you want* to achieve ( the *AFTER* ). 
  Please *do not* use images !!!  as we cannot copy them to a worksheet. 

* Regarding how to give us that data* ( Most people prefer *b)* to upload a File BUT remember to minimize the  amount and desensitise data )

*Either:*
_a) *Post screenshots** COPYABLE !!!* to a Spreadsheet: ( !!! Not Images please !!! )– See my signature below, 
or here:	
 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4399581 
Practice here in the Test Sub Forum:	
 http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/  *(* Start a new Thread. Title it something like “Just Testing, no Reply needed”   )
*OR:
_b)  Upload a Workbook*: See here:
 http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...his-forum.html (* ** Use Method 2 and Method 3*  ( Method 1 is currently not working )
 http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4335120  
*OR:*
There is also the file share site option such as this free thing:
 https://app.box.com/signup/personal 
(_ .Remember to select Share after uploading and give us the link they provide if you use that )
* But Note: a lot of people can’t / won’t download a File from an external site. So this method  is not preferred here* 
For security reasons and to increase your chances of a response, It is preferable to upload a File with no codes in it and post any codes in the Thread ( using Code Tags: [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  ;  or Short Cut Editor Icon ( you may need to Hit *Go Advanced* to see it if Replying to a Thread ) *#* ). 

* OR:*
_c)  Select the table Icon above, select an appropriate size table and fill it in (***If replying to a Thread you may need to select the *Go Advanced* Button, ( bottom right of reply Window )  to get the Table Icon to show )


You can Practice Posting techniques here:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/
Just start a Thread there with a title like “Just testing, No reply needed”. Or just do a reply to any other Thread were someone is “just testing”
Thanks, 	
Alan
 :Smilie: 
P.s.  Also: Please, also,  if you haven’t already , take some time before posting to read the Forum Rules here: 

 English: http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...42#post4519006

Other languages: http://www.excelforum.com/forums-rules/
It is usually worth it in the long run.

*Thanks*
 :Wink:   :Smilie: 


_....

----------

